# Freezer life of milk



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

Does milk have a 'freezer life'? I've noticed that all the cream from last year tastes really bad of goat. The milk also. Is this normal?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

It really depends. Goat milk can come out of the freezer as sweet and creamy as the day you milked it after a year but you need to do it right. You need a freezer without an auto defrost feature. You need to use excellent sanitation in you milk handling. You need to freeze your milk right after milking.

Christy


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree, auto defrosting freezers are no good for any kind of long term storage of food.
They do not keep the quality of the food as well as a regular one.


----------

